# Foreign Investment Review Board warns on foreign investment in Australia



## tg09876 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mark China is not the number one Investor in Australia , and certainly not in mining, 
the country's/regions that invest the most in Australia are the USA , UK and Europe 
the only Asian Country that comes close is Japan. 

China is doing what Japanese Steel mills used to in the 80's if they can control the 
whole chain from supply to product they can then set the price and guarantee their 
industry's dominance. 

I just wonder why Australia is making the same mistakes again the only difference 
that I can is the Chinese don't act as one.


----------

